# 6 Nations



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2016)

So nearly time for the 6 Nations

Could be a very tight affair again this year 

Wales and Scotland riding on the wave after the WC - England looking to rebuild under Jones , Ireland always a threat. France going through some changes and will Italy continue to fill one of the bottom two slots 

As for England - Jones has made some good selections but picking Hartley as Capt ? A player who has spent over a year banned and has let the country down many times and IMO shouldn't even be the first choice hooker - that should be Jamie George. I personally would go for Launchbury as skipper.

How he picks this man as capt I don't know

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ru...-really-the-right-man-to-captain-England.html


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2016)

Looking forward to the New England team that's not bulled up by the press.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 23, 2016)

Just can't believe how quickly this seems to come around every year.

Delighted that it has because at its conclusion Spring is all but with us and the new golf season is before us.

Additionally the 6 Nations is a great watch too - so it's win-win-win!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2016)

My favourite time of year. Agree about Hartley, he is not even the best hooker at Northampton. It will be interesting to watch him play tomorrow as he tries to avoid anything that may stop him being announced as captain on Monday. If I were playing against him I would be prodding at him all match


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2016)

I always look forward to it too but have no optimism for Scotland this year as our backs appear to be struggling for form and we have a few injuries which will affect the depth of the squad. Maybe the 6N is what we need to see the best again of Hogg, Seymour and Russell who have struggled of late for Glasgow.

On the plus side our pack looks solid and Johnny Gray is playing out of his skin.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hogg put in a decent enough performance against Northampton last week. Hoping for more performances like the one against Australia from Scotland. The 6 Nations is at its best when any team can beat another on a good day


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Hogg put in a decent enough performance against Northampton last week. Hoping for more performances like the one against Australia from Scotland. The 6 Nations is at its best when any team can beat another on a good day
		
Click to expand...

That's his best game for Glasgow this season and to be fair Russell had a great defensive display last week but off with his kicking and play organising but he's improving again. That was a game we should have never lost.

I listened to Eddie Jones on talksport last week and if he can get the players thinking like him England should have a great tournament, hopefully from game 2 on though


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing Tuillagi back on an England shirt though the match against Stade tomorrow will be a good indicator of his match fitness. Need the Glasgow lads to do us a favour against Racing first


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 23, 2016)

Val said:



			That's his best game for Glasgow this season and to be fair Russell had a great defensive display last week but off with his kicking and play organising but he's improving again. That was a game we should have never lost.

I listened to Eddie Jones on talksport last week and if he can get the players thinking like him England should have a great tournament, hopefully from game 2 on though 

Click to expand...

That was a cracking game vs Northampton, sore one to lose.
Taking my Grandson to Rugby Park today for the French game, looks like they are getting a decent crowd.

Six nations should be great, not much between all the teams this year.
I think Ireland will win again, they seem to have a greater depth of decent players and never seem to give up.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 23, 2016)

3 in a row for Ireland.

Simples


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Looking forward to seeing Tuillagi back on an England shirt though the match against Stade tomorrow will be a good indicator of his match fitness. Need the Glasgow lads to do us a favour against Racing first
		
Click to expand...

2 weakend sides today which might make an interesting game today. Racing are resting a few and we are struggling with injuries


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That was a cracking game vs Northampton, sore one to lose.
Taking my Grandson to Rugby Park today for the French game, looks like they are getting a decent crowd.

Six nations should be great, not much between all the teams this year.
I think Ireland will win again, they seem to have a greater depth of decent players and never seem to give up.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy the game DfT, I'll be at Rugby park also


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2016)

Just heard Richie Gray has joined the national set up as defensive consultant during the 6N after his spell with SA. That is great news for Scotland.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 23, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Six nations should be great, not much between all the teams this year.
I think Ireland will win again, they seem to have a greater depth of decent players and never seem to give up.
		
Click to expand...

I think it will be a cracking 6 Nations this year because it could be so open. Ireland to win it IF England don't change from the negative style of recent seasons. Wales, Wales, Wales.... If the good Wales turn up every game they're in with a shout. Are the French still rebuilding, or are they well on the way to super power again? But who would you give the wooden spoon to?

the New England don't gel...Wales carry on indifferently.... Scotland carry on as normal.... Or Italy play the usual brilliant, spoiling 50 mins then switch off?


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 23, 2016)

With Wales, a lot hinges on game 1, away in Dublin.  Win, and we are on for the Grand Slam, lose and I can see us losing a couple more.


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2016)

not a stand out side in it imo, can pick holes in all the sides and plenty of changes can be expected from most in a post world cup year, expect it to be quite unpredictable, can certainly make a case for at least 3 potential winners overall

as for hartley being england captain its embarassing and doesnt bode well at all imo, anyone whos watched much rugby this year wouldnt even be considering leaving Jamie George out of their first choice XV


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2016)

Think England will struggle amidst the rebuilding. It's a tough one to call this year but I fancy the Scots to have a big Six Nations


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2016)

fundy said:



			not a stand out side in it imo, can pick holes in all the sides and plenty of changes can be expected from most in a post world cup year, expect it to be quite unpredictable, can certainly make a case for at least 3 potential winners overall

as* for hartley being england captain its embarassing and doesnt bode well at all imo, anyone whos watched much rugby this year wouldnt even be considering leaving Jamie George out of their first choice XV*

Click to expand...

As mentioned earlier - many Saints fans will say he isnt even their number 1 hooker as well. Its a madness choice imo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2016)

Harltey as #1 is strange. I don't see what the coaches are seeing and George has to be the pick. He offers more


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2016)

I am not as worried about the discipline. Martin Johnson was no saint when he was picked. Think Mikey Haywood was unlucky not to be picked as he has had a good season and Tom Youngs was unlucky even as a second half pact sub. Still, happy to see what happens in the 6 Nations. Suspect Jones will have no qualms about changing his captain if it does not work. Plus he could only change 11 players due to player release agreements. May see a few more changes later


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2016)

GB72 said:



			I am not as worried about the discipline. Martin Johnson was no saint when he was picked. Think Mikey Haywood was unlucky not to be picked as he has had a good season and Tom Youngs was unlucky even as a second half pact sub. Still, happy to see what happens in the 6 Nations. Suspect Jones will have no qualms about changing his captain if it does not work. Plus he could only change 11 players due to player release agreements. May see a few more changes later
		
Click to expand...

Good points. Do you think Jones will be that ruthless with the captaincy though? What do you think of England's chances? Has this come a bit too soon with the new coach and new players coming in and do you think we'll lack cohesion


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2016)

Jones is no mug. Any captain will be for the 6 nations only. Should be no cohesion issues. Most of the main units will have played together before except the centres but there was no cohesion there under Lancaster. Hopefully Ashton will appeal his ban and get back. That experience coupled with the lines he runs could be vital. May be sacrilege but I would ditch Mike Brown, play Nowell and Ashton on the wings and put Watson at full back. Jones also needs to look at 2 of the Tigers signings in the back row, O'Connor and McCaffery. Both England qualified and offer skills in the ruck that we have been lacking


----------



## selwood90 (Jan 23, 2016)

Wouldn't of picked Hartley personally. Far to hot headed and makes silly decisions that usually end up being significant in the game. Maybe it will bring the best out in him, who knows.. To be honest I don't think we will be a contender for the 6 nations. Come a bit soon with the new set up for me. But if they prove me wrong il be more than happy. Il be behind them all the way as usual. But if I had to pick my winner, I think Ireland will put on a brilliant show and be the team to beat. As much as it kills me to say that..

Swing lowwwww, let's have it England.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2016)

Last I heard Sexton was off today for a concussion assessment. That could be big for Ireland if he has taken a knock


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2016)

selwood90 said:



			Wouldn't of picked Hartley personally. Far to hot headed and makes silly decisions that usually end up being significant in the game. Maybe it will bring the best out in him, who knows.. To be honest I don't think we will be a contender for the 6 nations. Come a bit soon with the new set up for me. But if they prove me wrong il be more than happy. Il be behind them all the way as usual. But if I had to pick my winner, I think Ireland will put on a brilliant show and be the team to beat. As much as it kills me to say that..

Swing lowwwww, let's have it England.
		
Click to expand...

Loving the last sentence and the optimism. I wondered about the Irish chance and you certainly can't write them off. No one seems to be mentioning France too much although you never know which team you'll get on any given day. I thought in the WC they were so in and out


----------



## User20205 (Jan 23, 2016)

I reckon England will win it. Wales & Ireland at home. Just the frenchies away to worry about. Pick an openside, a scrummaging hooker who can hit his jumpers (Hartley) & elliot Daly & we'll win IMO


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2016)

therod said:



			I reckon England will win it. Wales & Ireland at home. Just the frenchies away to worry about. Pick an openside, a scrummaging hooker who can hit his jumpers (Hartley) & elliot Daly & we'll win IMO
		
Click to expand...

That's bold. I agree the home games this season are a big advantage providing England play as they should. I'm worried about the Calcutta Cup game though


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2016)

therod said:



			I reckon England will win it. Wales & Ireland at home. Just the frenchies away to worry about. Pick an openside, a scrummaging hooker who can hit his jumpers (Hartley) & elliot Daly & we'll win IMO
		
Click to expand...

Cracking try from Daly today. Add Kvesic on the open side and Ben Youngs back to his best and we do stand a good chance. The front 5 are solid, Nowell has gone up a gear this season and Ford showed some good signs today. Also thought Devoto showed some good signs today and Beaumont is an exciting prospect at 8. We have always had the players, just had an inability to pick the right ones and organise them


----------



## selwood90 (Jan 23, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Loving the last sentence and the optimism. I wondered about the Irish chance and you certainly can't write them off. No one seems to be mentioning France too much although you never know which team you'll get on any given day. I thought in the WC they were so in and out
		
Click to expand...

Got to atleast start off optomistic ey? I find with Ireland, they can be missing key names and still perform consistently. As you say, France you just never know if they are going to turn up or not. On their day they're a joy to watch, play with a lovely flare and freedom. Scotland I think will be the same old story, couple of mediocre games and a big upset in there somewhere (hopefully not against us) Wales I think will be contenders. Behind us and Ireland. Will be seriously tight and can't wait to watch it all unfold.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2016)

selwood90 said:



			Got to atleast start off optomistic ey? I find with Ireland, they can be missing key names and still perform consistently. As you say, France you just never know if they are going to turn up or not. On their day they're a joy to watch, play with a lovely flare and freedom. Scotland I think will be the same old story, couple of mediocre games and a big upset in there somewhere (hopefully not against us) Wales I think will be contenders. Behind us and Ireland. Will be seriously tight and can't wait to watch it all unfold.
		
Click to expand...

It's going to be great viewing again. Great opening game with the Calcutta Cup to start


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you Glasgow.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 24, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Thank you Glasgow.
		
Click to expand...

Good second half from the Warriors.

I do wish Nakarawa was Scottish though :lol: he is some player


----------



## Val (Jan 24, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good second half from the Warriors.

I do wish Nakarawa was Scottish though :lol: he is some player
		
Click to expand...

Surprised he was named MOTM, he first half wasn't great, missed a lot of tackles and didn't make yards, 2nd half miles better.

MOTM for me was Johnny Gray.......again.


----------



## Val (Jan 24, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Thank you Glasgow.
		
Click to expand...

That performance has been on the cards, still not firing in all cylinders but that was more like the Glasgow we know yesterday 

Does that result give you a home tie?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 24, 2016)

Already had a home quarter final, that makes us second seeds so a home semi as well if we win the quarter final


----------



## Val (Jan 24, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Already had a home quarter final, that makes us second seeds so a home semi as well if we win the quarter final
		
Click to expand...

Good result for sure then


----------



## GB72 (Jan 24, 2016)

Definitely, yesterday morning it looked like we needed a 5 point win in Paris today. Thanks to Glasgow we now don't even need to win


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 24, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Looking forward to seeing Tuillagi back on an England shirt though the match against Stade tomorrow will be a good indicator of his match fitness. Need the Glasgow lads to do us a favour against Racing first
		
Click to expand...

Good win for The Chiefs.......where does that leave you now?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good win for The Chiefs.......where does that leave you now?
		
Click to expand...

Think Exeter are through - Clermont and Ospreys out ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 24, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think Exeter are through - Clermont and Ospreys out ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah  Northants I was meaning.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yeah  Northants I was meaning.
		
Click to expand...

Saints are through as one of the best runners up with Stade and Toulon


----------



## GB72 (Jan 24, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good win for The Chiefs.......where does that leave you now?
		
Click to expand...

Same as where we were at the beginning of the day thanks to Glasgow. Second seeds, home quarter final, playing Stade again.


----------



## Val (Jan 24, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Same as where we were at the beginning of the day thanks to Glasgow. Second seeds, home quarter final, playing Stade again.
		
Click to expand...

18 points and out by Ulster, sore one particularly after winning at Toulouse. A losing bonus yesterday would have seen them through.

Tigers back to Stade is an odd QF, surely it should be arranged the QF is to the team they haven't already played. Anyway, seedlings are worked out for a reason I suppose.

Racing v Toulon is the tie of the round there IMO


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2016)

Val said:



			18 points and out by Ulster, sore one particularly after winning at Toulouse. A losing bonus yesterday would have seen them through.

Tigers back to Stade is an odd QF, surely it should be arranged the QF is to the team they haven't already played. Anyway, seedlings are worked out for a reason I suppose.

Racing v Toulon is the tie of the round there IMO
		
Click to expand...

That tie  is a cracker and with the way Racing have been They will prob start slight favs but one of the favs will go out


----------



## GB72 (Jan 24, 2016)

I would certainly put Racing as favourites, hopefully we will be facing them in the semis. Still cannot past Series for the win. They have been ruthlessly efficient all season


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2016)

GB72 said:



			I would certainly put Racing as favourites, hopefully we will be facing them in the semis. Still cannot past Series for the win. They have been ruthlessly efficient all season
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think Sarries as well - but Leicester have looked impressive as well and won't discount Wasps with the way they are playing


----------



## GB72 (Jan 24, 2016)

Believe it or not we have quite a few out with injuries including our first choice 10, a great 7, 2 very good second rows and we still have De Villiers to come in the centres. Hoping for an even stronger team by the time of the quarter finals in April. Still staying hopeful


----------



## Val (Jan 24, 2016)

Only seen Sarries results and likewise Tigers and both look impressive however I have seen a bit of Racing in the Top 14 as we got drawn and they looked real good. I fancy they'll beat Toylon to set up a tasty semi


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2016)

Val said:



			Only seen Sarries results and likewise Tigers and both look impressive however I have seen a bit of Racing in the Top 14 as we got drawn and they looked real good. I fancy they'll beat Toylon to set up a tasty semi
		
Click to expand...

Watched Racing against Saints in Carters first game and they were very impressive 

But if that Toulon back line clicks then it could be a juicy match up


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2016)

As a sarries fan very impressed with us of late but takes a massive effort to maintain those levels all through the season, lets hope they dont drop off in the spring after the internationals! Not a big fan of the draw against the Saints either, they have a habit of beating us in the big games of late, plenty of other sides Id have preferred to have drawn, especially if they get back to full strength


----------



## Val (Jan 24, 2016)

fundy said:



			As a sarries fan very impressed with us of late but takes a massive effort to maintain those levels all through the season, lets hope they dont drop off in the spring after the internationals! Not a big fan of the draw against the Saints either, they have a habit of beating us in the big games of late, plenty of other sides Id have preferred to have drawn, especially if they get back to full strength
		
Click to expand...

You'll destroy them, they beat us twice using driving maul mainly but I wasn't impressed with them at all. We should have beat them at Northampton and our game at home was the worst I've seen Glasgow play in 3 years.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2016)

Hartley confirmed as captain


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 25, 2016)

hmmmm like Johnson.... the selectors obviously don't go for a captain that the kids can look up to.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			hmmmm like Johnson.... the selectors obviously don't go for a captain that the kids can look up to.
		
Click to expand...

Don't recall Johnson spending over a year out of the game for banning - nor swearing at the ref and directly calling him a cheat amongst many other issues


----------



## User20205 (Jan 25, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			hmmmm like Johnson.... the selectors obviously don't go for a captain that the kids can look up to.
		
Click to expand...

. 
I don't reckon he's captain material, but eddie jones obviously sees something. you're wrong about Johnson though.


----------



## Val (Jan 25, 2016)

Hartley will do ok as captain, he has enough help around him


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2016)

Johnson played much of his rugby with a lower level of TV coverage with no slow motion, multiple angles and speakers everywhere. He was certainly no saint and that is from a lifetime Tigers fan. Willing to give Dylan a chance to step up.

Was also looking at who else you might choose. No real leadership in Cole or Mahler, second row does not pick itself and Launchbury is too quiet, back row is open to different selections and likely to lack experience, Youngs is not the sharpest tool in the box, centres are likely to be new caps or relatively inexperienced, hard to captain from wing and Nowell and Watson are young so the other option would be Brown and he runs a lot of people up the wrong way. That leaves Hartley who is also untainted by the World Cup disaster


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 26, 2016)

When did ITV get their mist on this? 

Just saw trailer.. Oh well, end of another era.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			When did ITV get their mist on this? 

Just saw trailer.. Oh well, end of another era.
		
Click to expand...

It's being shared with the BBC


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			When did ITV get their mist on this? 

Just saw trailer.. Oh well, end of another era.
		
Click to expand...

Itv support rugby with the premiership highlights package and World Cup coverage. the bbc in England support nothing


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's being shared with the BBC
		
Click to expand...

Ah, didn't know that so slightly less miffed then.



therod said:



			Itv support rugby with the premiership highlights package and World Cup coverage. the bbc in England support nothing
		
Click to expand...

For me it's about ads really, that's all. I hate having to watch sport interspersed with ads. 

Realise the world's changing and before long the only thing Beeb will have available to them will be live Pro-Celebrity Badger Fettling.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			live Pro-Celebrity Badger Fettling.
		
Click to expand...

Already on Eurosport, but I believe BT sport have tabled a bid for the 2016/2017 season


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 26, 2016)

My new office is within spitting distance of the Aviva Lansdowne Road in Dublin. Unfortunately I am not there over weekends, solely midweek. So whilst all my colleagues are buzzing about their tickets I will have to follow on social media (no TV license - not worth it). Boo!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 26, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			My new office is within spitting distance of the Aviva Lansdowne Road in Dublin. Unfortunately I am not there over weekends, solely midweek. So whilst all my colleagues are buzzing about their tickets I will have to follow on social media (no TV license - not worth it). Boo!
		
Click to expand...

Liverpoolphil will object  but i'm pretty sure you can watch on the bcc iplayer from a UK ip address, just tick the 'I'm a licence fee payer' box, they'll never know 

if you're in Ireland you can pay a one off fee of a few quid or euros to get remote access to a UK IP address


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 26, 2016)

therod said:



			Liverpoolphil will object  but i'm pretty sure you can watch on the bcc iplayer from a UK ip address, just tick the 'I'm a licence fee payer' box, they'll never know 

if you're in Ireland you can pay a one off fee of a few quid or euros to get remote access to a UK IP address
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know you can do that but it's dishonest


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Ah, didn't know that so slightly less miffed then.



For me it's about ads really, that's all. I hate having to watch sport interspersed with ads. 

Realise the world's changing and before long the only thing Beeb will have available to them will be live Pro-Celebrity Badger Fettling.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly rugby is another example of the BBC just wanting the crown jewels. They do nothing for club rugby having ditched Rugby Special years ago. ITV at least have a highlights program and the adds are only going to be on at half time so you lose a few minutes of usually banal match analysis. 

Personally I think that coverage of the 6 Nations should be tied to investment in the game at Club level and that would mean it going to BT Sport.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Sadly rugby is another example of the BBC just wanting the crown jewels. They do nothing for club rugby having ditched Rugby Special years ago. ITV at least have a highlights program and the adds are only going to be on at half time so you lose a few minutes of usually banal match analysis. 

Personally I think that coverage of the 6 Nations should be tied to investment in the game at Club level and that would mean it going to BT Sport.
		
Click to expand...

As with all the other sports going - blame the government for restricting their budget


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As with all the other sports going - blame the government for restricting their budget
		
Click to expand...

Not willing to do that. If the BBC had commitment to sport at any level other than the crown jewels then there are plenty of affordable options out there which is could show. Until recently Championship level rugby had no TV deal at all and that is of a very high standard. Then you have lower level football, lower tour golf. The BBC could really emphasise its remit as a National Broadcaster by promoting lower level sport but it chooses not to. 

As for Radio, the BBC has plenty of rights to cover live rugby but it will ignore the highest level of club match or bump it to digital only sports extra if it means being able to cover a run of the mill game of football. The preferential treatment for football on 5 Live is scary and yet the BBC is meant to cater for all tastes and should be eschewing some of its football coverage in favour of lesser sports for which there is interest. That is the heart of public service broadcasting.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Not willing to do that. If the BBC had commitment to sport at any level other than the crown jewels then there are plenty of affordable options out there which is could show. Until recently Championship level rugby had no TV deal at all and that is of a very high standard. Then you have lower level football, lower tour golf. The BBC could really emphasise its remit as a National Broadcaster by promoting lower level sport but it chooses not to. 

As for Radio, the BBC has plenty of rights to cover live rugby but it will ignore the highest level of club match or bump it to digital only sports extra if it means being able to cover a run of the mill game of football. The preferential treatment for football on 5 Live is scary and yet the BBC is meant to cater for all tastes and should be eschewing some of its football coverage in favour of lesser sports for which there is interest. That is the heart of public service broadcasting.
		
Click to expand...

The BBC have had their purse strings tightened - they will focus on football because that's what appeals to the majority of the sports fans in the country 

They showed lower level football after MOTD and repeated - no one watched it , couldn't justify spending the money on highlights people weren't watching 

The football coverage comes in packages - can't mix and match it , the broadcaster picks a package and bids for it - the BBC bid for the terrestrial package and provides a service for the majority - the channels they broadcast on are also transmitted around the world to ex pats and BFBS etc 

To broadcast lower level sport still takes the same resources as it does higher level sport and a times even more resources at stadiums that aren't prepared for live broadcasting. They won't pay out that sort of money when they know the level of viewers won't be able to justify the spending. 

If they hadn't had the budget cut so badly then they could afford to spend more on minority sports


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The BBC have had their purse strings tightened - they will focus on football because that's what appeals to the majority of the sports fans in the country 

They showed lower level football after MOTD and repeated - no one watched it , couldn't justify spending the money on highlights people weren't watching 

The football coverage comes in packages - can't mix and match it , the broadcaster picks a package and bids for it - the BBC bid for the terrestrial package and provides a service for the majority - the channels they broadcast on are also transmitted around the world to ex pats and BFBS etc 

To broadcast lower level sport still takes the same resources as it does higher level sport and a times even more resources at stadiums that aren't prepared for live broadcasting. They won't pay out that sort of money when they know the level of viewers won't be able to justify the spending. 

If they hadn't had the budget cut so badly then they could afford to spend more on minority sports
		
Click to expand...

But the whole point of a public service and publicly funded broadcaster is that they should not cater to the majority that could be equally served on other channels. They are mandated to cater for all groups irrespective of viewing figures and national appeal. If the BBC want to cater for the majority and judges itself on viewing figures then it is a commercial broadcasting entity and it is time it lost its protected status and funding and had to fight in the real world. It is a reasonable argument that many other commercial TV and Radio broadcasters are happy to broadcast football free to air and thus there is no requirement for a publicly funded broadcaster to fill that role. As such, it should step aside from mainstream sport that can be catered for on other free channels and focus wholly on sports that do not receive the same level of interest.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2016)

GB72 said:



			But the whole point of a public service and publicly funded broadcaster is that they should not cater to the majority that could be equally served on other channels. They are mandated to cater for all groups irrespective of viewing figures and national appeal. If the BBC want to cater for the majority and judges itself on viewing figures then it is a commercial broadcasting entity and it is time it lost its protected status and funding and had to fight in the real world. It is a reasonable argument that many other commercial TV and Radio broadcasters are happy to broadcast football free to air and thus there is no requirement for a publicly funded broadcaster to fill that role. As such, it should step aside from mainstream sport that can be catered for on other free channels and focus wholly on sports that do not receive the same level of interest.
		
Click to expand...

Again the government is forcing the BBC to justify its spending - that's why it has to look at viewing figures - another reason why BBC3 is going to online - budget cuts. 

Other commercial broadcasters do broadcast free to air - but then it comes at the cost of the constant adverts to pay for it 

I don't think the BBC will ever please everyone - I have no doubt they would love to have as much sport as possible to broadcast to millions - but they can't but for Â£10 a month they do a pretty damn good job of trying to please as many as possible


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again the government is forcing the BBC to justify its spending - that's why it has to look at viewing figures - another reason why BBC3 is going to online - budget cuts. 

Other commercial broadcasters do broadcast free to air - but then it comes at the cost of the constant adverts to pay for it 

I don't think the BBC will ever please everyone - I have no doubt they would love to have as much sport as possible to broadcast to millions - but they can't but for Â£10 a month they do a pretty damn good job of trying to please as many as possible
		
Click to expand...

In general I have to agree but there is an argument as to whether the massive sums spent to secure the rights for Match of the Day and 5 Live coverage are better applied to funding coverage of events that commercial broadcasters would not be interested in covering.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2016)

GB72 said:



			In general I have to agree but there is an argument as to whether the massive sums spent to secure the rights for Match of the Day and 5 Live coverage are better applied to funding coverage of events that commercial broadcasters would not be interested in covering.
		
Click to expand...

And it's an argument that I would possibly agree with 

I would prefer for that money to be spent on 

The Open
The Grand National
Derby
Masters
FA Cup 
6 Nations 

As an example


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 26, 2016)

I agree with Phil, the reason the Beeb is no longer the force it once was that it is being slowly killed by a death of a thousand cuts.

I have an eye-wateringly expensive Sky subscription so have no real axe to grind - other than feeling sorry for those millions who have traditionally enjoyed many show-piece events free-to-air, but who can now no longer enjoy / afford these.

The government, the popular media and Rupie's press pack lose no opportunity to portray the BBC in a negative light. However what it manages to still offer whilst being slowly bled to death is commendable, not only in its TV output but also its radio programming, which for me alone, and compared to the Â£1150 a year I pay for Sky currently, is fantastic value for money.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 26, 2016)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/...tinging-slap-down-5826921#qzIEfWlocVTeClmL.97

We lurve the BBC in Scotland.


AHEM.....is this not a 6 Nations thread


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes, we've strayed off piste a little - my fault. :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2016)

I wasn't aware ITV even had any of the games so every day is a school day. It's a shame that the BBC is losing more and more live sport. It can't afford it and sooner or later Wimbledon and the rest will all go the same way.


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2016)

Hartley as captain, no Itoje or Daly in the opening squad. Not a very encouraging start mr Jones

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ru...re.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Val (Jan 27, 2016)

fundy said:



			Hartley as captain, no Itoje or Daly in the opening squad. Not a very encouraging start mr Jones

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ru...re.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Click to expand...

He has also started mind games suggesting Scotland are favourites for the Calcutta Cup


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2016)

48 hours away now till Scotland v England at Murrayfield, teams are announced and no real surprises, so who wins and where will it be won?

For me, England playing 2 6's in the back row may come and bite them in the breakdown with Scotland having as strong a back row as I remember. Add in Farrell at centre where he looked a bit out of his depth during the RWC in there. All that said it will take a monumental Scottish effort to win but I think we are good enough and will stick my head on the block and say Scotland by 3.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 4, 2016)

Good looking and experienced Scottish team.
If they stay fit they should give any team a game.

Surprised that England do not have Itoje in the starting squad for the Calcutta Cup, he looks like a hell of a player.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2016)

Val said:



			48 hours away now till Scotland v England at Murrayfield, teams are announced and no real surprises, so who wins and where will it be won?

For me, England playing 2 6's in the back row may come and bite them in the breakdown with Scotland having as strong a back row as I remember. Add in Farrell at centre where he looked a bit out of his depth during the RWC in there. All that said it will take a monumental Scottish effort to win but I think we are good enough and will stick my head on the block and say Scotland by 3.
		
Click to expand...

I fancy Scotland to win by 3-6 points.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 4, 2016)

Going to be interesting. Scotland as strong as they have been in years. That said, I have that feeling that Eddie Jones knows what he is doing and we may see some different levels of performance from some England players who have been indifferent in the past. He clearly likes a kicking 12 with Devoto on the bench, takes some pressure off Ford. 

Going to be an odd one for me. First time watching the start of the 6 Nations without my dad. It was something we always did. Will watch it with a bottle of red and a cheese board like we always did


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Going to be interesting. Scotland as strong as they have been in years. That said, I have that feeling that Eddie Jones knows what he is doing and we may see some different levels of performance from some England players who have been indifferent in the past. He clearly likes a kicking 12 with Devoto on the bench, takes some pressure off Ford. 

Going to be an odd one for me. *First time watching the start of the 6 Nations without my dad*. It was something we always did. Will watch it with a bottle of red and a cheese board like we always did
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that bud, I hope you have a good 6 nations for that reason.....................well after Saturday anyway 

A kicking 12 is good if you are generating fast ball with backs to get up there, maybe he is looking to attack Hogg who is weak under the high ball.

Im really looking forward to this one, last time England came to Murrayfield I didnt even get out my seat as we scored a big fat zero, this should be oh so different. My Mrs first Scotland v England game this one so heres hoping shes a good luck charm.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah this week has not been good. Cancer got my dad on Monday morning only 6 weeks after diagnoses. Glad Murray field does not have a roof so he can still see the game from up there 

The atmosphere on Saturday is going to be immense and would love to be there. Such a great place when the crowd get going and I can see plenty to cheer about this year. That said, we have a big pack to secure quick ball so fingers crossed plus a last 20 with Ben Youngs against a tiring opposition gives me hope


----------



## User20205 (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm not convinced about Haskell at 7, but Eddie Jones is no mug and must see something. I'm looking forward to the ford/Farrell axis. We may just create something outside  

I can't see Scotland winning, but I'm no expert


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Yeah this week has not been good. Cancer got my dad on Monday morning only 6 weeks after diagnoses. Glad Murray field does not have a roof so he can still see the game from up there 

The atmosphere on Saturday is going to be immense and would love to be there. Such a great place when the crowd get going and I can see plenty to cheer about this year. That said, we have a big pack to secure quick ball so fingers crossed plus a last 20 with Ben Youngs against a tiring opposition gives me hope
		
Click to expand...

The pack is my fear against England but in the scrum we held well in the RWC against big packs in the Aussies, SA and Samao, it is defending a driving maul that worries me, we're hopeless. Just need decent discipline to ensure minimal chances to let them get marching.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 4, 2016)

Val said:



			The pack is my fear against England but in the scrum we held well in the RWC against big packs in the Aussies, SA and Samao, it is defending a driving maul that worries me, we're hopeless. Just need decent discipline to ensure minimal chances to let them get marching.
		
Click to expand...

Plus you lot can wind up Hartley, Brown and Care and at least one is bound to lose the plot


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2016)

therod said:



			I'm not convinced about Haskell at 7, but Eddie Jones is no mug and must see something. I'm looking forward to the ford/Farrell axis. We may just create something outside  

I can't see Scotland winning, but I'm no expert 

Click to expand...

Haskell aint mobile enough as a 7 IMO but he'll put himself about. I quite like how the back rows match up and I really like the look of ours all be it I hope Denton gets his Edinburgh form on and not his Barf form.

I do like Farrell as a player but I can't see him effective at 12 and im sure Duncan Taylor will be telling our boys exactly that. Expect an early smash


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Plus you lot can wind up Hartley, Brown and Care and at least one is bound to lose the plot
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully Brown  , great player but a man I lost respect for last year after his rant about Scotland not trying hard enough against Ireland.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2016)

First surprise looked to be on the cards as Italy led France in Paris but the French seem to have suddenly woken from their slumber.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2016)

NBBC....... Can we have sub-titles for Brian Moore please?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

Poor first half - no different from England


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2016)

^^^^^^

Trying to put on a brave face:lol:

good game , good game.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 6, 2016)

Would appear respecting the kicker has been consigned to history...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

Some massive hits coming in there from Scotland 

Next team to score will win it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

Utterly stupid - no need to do that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2016)

What a crap game. Both sides very poor


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm not a rugby expert but England seem to have a massive advantage when they get the rolling maul going. Can't understand why they haven't used it more.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

Well it's a win - ugly and dominated by the Forwards but the pass from Vunipola was very nice indeed and good finish


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2016)

Jings that was a dreadful second half, I pity the folk who had paid money to watch that.

England back to their boring boring forwards game.
So much for Eddies bright new world.

I would rather lose 40 nil to an open game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jings that was a dreadful second half, I pity the folk who had paid money to watch that.

England back to their boring boring forwards game.
So much for Eddies bright new world.

I would rather lose 40 nil to an open game.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but you would prefer to beat England at all costs let's be honest here 

Maybe "boring" forwards but the winning try was a piece of quality and far from boring


----------



## selwood90 (Feb 6, 2016)

A win is a win, agree it was an ugly win. But more to the point. Who thought Hartley looked like a leader? I personally didn't,  at breakdowns after the whistle you still saw robshaw rushing in to get players to forget the handbags and retreat. I hope we do well, but I'm still not sure Hartley is the man for the job. But by all means hope I am proved wrong. Roll on Wales Ireland tomorow. If you had to pick a winner of tomorrows game who would you go for? I had France England and Ireland to win


----------



## GB72 (Feb 6, 2016)

Win, 2 tries first match under a new coach, I will take that. Expect more as the tournament goes on. Suspect Itoje will be in for Lawes next week and Brown not showing last season's form so maybe Watson to fullback.The new caps need to be blooded slowly especially with only a couple of weeks to prep for the first match under a new coaching team.


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Win, 2 tries first match under a new coach, I will take that. Expect more as the tournament goes on. Suspect Itoje will be in for Lawes next week and Brown not showing last season's form so maybe Watson to fullback.The new caps need to be blooded slowly especially with only a couple of weeks to prep for the first match under a new coaching team.
		
Click to expand...

Agree to differ lol. 

No openside, no inside centre, no new players blooded (Itjoe and Daly couldnt stand the pressure on all accounts), still horribly slow at the breakdown, no creativity in midfield, actually bar naming Hartley captain nothing changed at all

Hartley, Haskell, Robshaw, one of Farrell/Ford, Brown not in our best XV imo and Jones got a lot of work to do and not much time to do it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 6, 2016)

selwood90 said:



			A win is a win, agree it was an ugly win. But more to the point. Who thought Hartley looked like a leader? I personally didn't,  at breakdowns after the whistle you still saw robshaw rushing in to get players to forget the handbags and retreat. I hope we do well, but I'm still not sure Hartley is the man for the job. But by all means hope I am proved wrong. Roll on Wales Ireland tomorow. If you had to pick a winner of tomorrows game who would you go for? I had France England and Ireland to win
		
Click to expand...

Think Hartley was trying too hard to be Mr Nice Guy...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but you would prefer to beat England at all costs let's be honest here
		
Click to expand...

With Scotland's two professional teams and about 400 club teams I have always considered beating any rugby country as an unlikely bonus but, to be honest, I would rather lose a good game than win a bad game. 
I was the same when I played golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2016)

selwood90 said:



			A win is a win, agree it was an ugly win. But more to the point. Who thought Hartley looked like a leader? I personally didn't,  at breakdowns after the whistle you still saw robshaw rushing in to get players to forget the handbags and retreat. I hope we do well, but I'm still not sure Hartley is the man for the job. But by all means hope I am proved wrong. Roll on Wales Ireland tomorow. If you had to pick a winner of tomorrows game who would you go for? I had France England and Ireland to win
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but if England play that poorly, Ireland and Wales will muller them and aside from regressing to the forwards rumbling along there was nothing that made we think this will be a bright new dawn under the new coach


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

fundy said:



			Agree to differ lol. 

No openside, no inside centre, no new players blooded (Itjoe and Daly couldnt stand the pressure on all accounts), still horribly slow at the breakdown, no creativity in midfield, actually bar naming Hartley captain nothing changed at all

Hartley, Haskell, Robshaw, one of Farrell/Ford, Brown not in our best XV imo and Jones got a lot of work to do and not much time to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the coach felt it wasn't the right game to blood them and change too many things too quickly 

It's only the first game and there is a long way to go and getting a win at Murrayfield is a good start with a solid performance. 

Maybe a touch harsh being too overly critical in the first game ? Did anyone really expect a big difference this quickly ? 

Italy does seem a good place to bring in a few more and just keep building


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			With Scotland's two professional teams and about 400 club teams I have always considered beating any rugby country as an unlikely bonus but, to be honest, I would rather lose a good game than win a bad game. 
I was the same when I played golf.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I don't believe you - if you had won a scrappy ugly game you wouldn't be able to hide your delight and celebration - it's very clear your thoughts on England and beating them would be a delight for you


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe the coach felt it wasn't the right game to blood them and change too many things too quickly 

It's only the first game and there is a long way to go and getting a win at Murrayfield is a good start with a solid performance. 

Maybe a touch harsh being too overly critical in the first game ? Did anyone really expect a big difference this quickly ? 

Italy does seem a good place to bring in a few more and just keep building
		
Click to expand...

If you watched Itoje last 12 months then Jones comments are laughable imo, id rather blood someone lin this game than publicly tell them i dont think they can handle the pressure yes

As for changes, yes I expected a new coach to have a different approach rather than the same one that has failed English rugby for at least 10 years, wasnt that the point of bringing in a southern hemisphere coach?


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry I don't believe you
		
Click to expand...

&#128563; DFT, your a liar apparently &#128563;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry I don't believe you - if you had won a scrappy ugly game you wouldn't be able to hide your delight and celebration - it's very clear your thoughts on England and beating them would be a delight for you
		
Click to expand...

You don't know me at all, how can you possibly say that.
[As if I care what you think]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

fundy said:



			If you watched Itoje last 12 months then Jones comments are laughable imo, id rather blood someone lin this game than publicly tell them i dont think they can handle the pressure yes

As for changes, yes I expected a new coach to have a different approach rather than the same one that has failed English rugby for at least 10 years, wasnt that the point of bringing in a southern hemisphere coach?
		
Click to expand...

Yep seen him and he is young and there is plenty of time ahead for him - it's Jones first game so went for expirence - yes some others should have played but you can see why he didnt play them , maybe if they were at Twickenham the selection might have been different 

And do you really expect Jones to put his footprint on things in his very first match ? It's going to take time . It took Woodward a good number of years and failures before he got it right.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			You don't know me at all, how can you possibly say that.
[As if I care what you think]
		
Click to expand...

Because you can tell by your posting and the clear passion you have for your own country.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because you can tell by your posting and the clear passion you have for your own country.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with that irrespective of who you support is there?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because you can tell by your posting and the clear passion you have for your own country.
		
Click to expand...

I have a passion for my country but I have a bigger passion for sport that I have played played properly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I have a passion for my country but I have a bigger passion for sport that I have played played properly.
		
Click to expand...

So you wouldn't celebrate if Scotland beat England at any sport ? Regards of who the game was played


----------



## User20205 (Feb 6, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I have a passion for my country but I have a bigger passion for sport that I have played played properly.
		
Click to expand...

Define playing it properly? England did OK. Nothing more. Ford was quiet, Joseph under used, Haskell did OK @ 
Openside.

Murray field was always going to be hard especially after the scotch performance against the Aussies but the result was never in doubt. 

It's about building teams, you don't do that with wholesale changes to a team that has a good core, the fella from sarries and Daly may be included next week. 

Time of year when all the arm chair fans come out, myself included. Who here can honestly say they watch the premiership week in week out (apart from gb72?)


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2016)

therod said:



			Define playing it properly? England did OK. Nothing more. Ford was quiet, Joseph under used, Haskell did OK @ 
Openside.

Murray field was always going to be hard especially after the scotch performance against the Aussies but the result was never in doubt. 

It's about building teams, you don't do that with wholesale changes to a team that has a good core, the fella from sarries and Daly may be included next week. 

*Time of year when all the arm chair fans come out, myself included. Who here can honestly say they watch the premiership week in week out *(apart from gb72?)
		
Click to expand...

expect i watch more than most as i bet on it a lot, also watch a lot of the southern hemisphere rugby which is where a lot of my gripes come from, the difference is so large and we only realise it each time the world cup comes around


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 6, 2016)

Think this is another 'sporting' thread that is heading the way of going tits up like the footie ones do....


----------



## selwood90 (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm a massive fan of the game, played it at a good level. Played for county then got selected for 3 counties and went on tour with the 3 counties side. Had to give up because of work. Like people say, it's not going to happen overnight. This was by no means a great showing, do England have the making of a great side? In my opinion yes. I'm personally just not sure Hartley is a leader. He has all on keeping a lid on his own game, nevermind the 14 other blokes on the pitch


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Think this is another 'sporting' thread that is heading the way of going tits up like the footie ones do....
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it and not hard to see why. Shame. On a positive side I was impressed with the Italian performance in Paris


----------



## User20205 (Feb 6, 2016)

fundy said:



			expect i watch more than most as i bet on it a lot, also watch a lot of the southern hemisphere rugby which is where a lot of my gripes come from, the difference is so large and we only realise it each time the world cup comes around
		
Click to expand...

You give the impression of knowing your stuff, esp re sarries. I'm not involved or watch as much as I used to, but at least I don't pretend I do. It's a bit like the football thread where the same old tabloid/twitter opinions are regurgitated. England were dire :blah: 

I was surprised at Jones' first team, thought it was conservative, but I suspect he wants to evolved an already strong group. 

I agree re the Southern Hemisphere but it's not necessarily about skill level, more about mindset.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 6, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looks like it and not hard to see why. Shame. On a positive side I was impressed with the Italian performance in Paris
		
Click to expand...

No petty tribalism on here, just I'm not having the '  England were poor, should be chucking it around, rather lose that win like that' drivel


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you wouldn't celebrate if Scotland beat England at any sport ? Regards of who the game was played
		
Click to expand...

Ok....... I shall make this easy for you If Scotland played England at football and the Scottish team hoofed the ball and the players all over the park, provoked the opposition players so two got sent off and won 1-0 with a disputed penalty............NO I WOULD NOT CELEBRATE.
 I really do not understand the second part of that question.


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2016)

therod said:



			You give the impression of knowing your stuff, esp re sarries. I'm not involved or watch as much as I used to, but at least I don't pretend I do. It's a bit like the football thread where the same old tabloid/twitter opinions are regurgitated. England were dire :blah: 

I was surprised at Jones' first team, thought it was conservative, but I suspect he wants to evolved an already strong group. 

I agree re the Southern Hemisphere but it's not necessarily about skill level, more about mindset.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah am a Sarries fan, have been since i had a trial there as a kid when they were several leagues below the top flight!!!

The really huge difference between NH and SH seems to be at the breakdown, the game is just so much quicker in this phase in the SH which gives the attacking side far more options and makes it so much harder for the defending side to kill the game, yet seems to be the biggest issue for England rugby and one we dont want to try and fix


----------



## GB72 (Feb 6, 2016)

Part of the breakdown issue is also down to how it is reffed but agree we lack a decent 7. Give it s few months then see if we pick O'Connor from Tigers. He looks the real deal, is England qualified and would accept the call up. Sadly he was injured just at the wrong time. Daly will get a shot but Joseph has shown enough to get another go despite playing in a pretty woeful bath side. Think the decision to pick Care over Youngs was vindicated, front row looked so much more solid and defence held well. Jones needed to get the basics right and after the world cup any win was important to start building confidence. Expect some changes for the safer home fixture against itlay next week


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 6, 2016)

I thought Scotland played to their strengths and could have won the first half. I thought they spoiled well, got in the faces of the England forwards but ran out of energy in the second half.

i thought Jones put out a conservative squad, as it's a squad game these days, and got what he played for. That said, there isn't much strength in depth in England rugby these days. There's a solid core, which he picked, and some good league players who will only ever be league players if they're not brought on properly. I just hope Jones does that.

As to Hartley. Whatever he did in the past is history at this moment in time. If he does it again he should be consigned to history. Would I have picked him? I've done it with a problem child and it worked, but I wouldn't have done it at this level.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

fundy said:



			Yeah am a Sarries fan, have been since i had a trial there as a kid when they were several leagues below the top flight!!!

The really huge difference between NH and SH seems to be at the breakdown, the game is just so much quicker in this phase in the SH which gives the attacking side far more options and makes it so much harder for the defending side to kill the game, yet seems to be the biggest issue for England rugby and one we dont want to try and fix
		
Click to expand...

Is not a lot of it down to the superior individual skills of a lot of the SH players - 1 through to 15 being comfortable on the ball and each own able to handle the ball with confidence so they get into the breakdown quick and seem at ease with picking it up and looking for gaps and releasing the ball and not being bothered if it's a Prop or a wing on their shoulder 

Think England do have the players to improve massively - Daly and Itodje are two clear ones with George IMO one player who should be amongst those two and can see Jones bringing them in over the 6 Nations 

Just think he went with what was safe first time around to get a win under their belt and then look to build 

Against Italy can see Daly in for Ford with Farrell going to 10 and Itojde in for Lawes/Launchbury.


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Is not a lot of it down to the superior individual skills of a lot of the SH players - 1 through to 15 being comfortable on the ball and each own able to handle the ball with confidence so they get into the breakdown quick and seem at ease with picking it up and looking for gaps and releasing the ball and not being bothered if it's a Prop or a wing on their shoulder* 

Think England do have the players to improve massively - Daly and Itodje are two clear ones with George IMO one player who should be amongst those two and can see Jones bringing them in over the 6 Nations 

Just think he went with what was safe first time around to get a win under their belt and then look to build 

Against Italy can see Daly in for Ford with Farrell going to 10 and Itojde in for Lawes/Launchbury.
		
Click to expand...

not really no, the big difference is they clear the breakdown out properly, albeit as Greg has alluded to it is reffed a little differently. they pick proper opensides who get there first and fight for the ball as there prior objective and the rest of the forwards hit the rucks with aggression and clear the other side out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

fundy said:



			not really no, the big difference is they clear the breakdown out properly, albeit as Greg has alluded to it is reffed a little differently. they pick proper opensides who get there first and fight for the ball as there prior objective and the rest of the forwards hit the rucks with aggression and clear the other side out
		
Click to expand...

So the question is who is the open side they should look at ? 

Kvesic
Armitage
Clark 
Clifford 

Or wait for O Connor ?


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So the question is who is the open side they should look at ? 

Kvesic
Armitage
Clark 
Clifford 

Or wait for O Connor ?
		
Click to expand...

Armitage is by far the best player but politics involved sadly and they clearly arent going to pick him now having overlooked him at the world cup, which is a real shame imo, he is basically what we need and the complete finished article

I like Kvesic a lot and O Connor clearly well thought of albeit Ive not seen enough of him to judge


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2016)

therod said:



			Define playing it properly? England did OK. Nothing more. Ford was quiet, Joseph under used, Haskell did OK @ 
Openside.

Murray field was always going to be hard especially after the scotch performance against the Aussies but the result was never in doubt. 

It's about building teams, you don't do that with wholesale changes to a team that has a good core, the fella from sarries and Daly may be included next week. 

Time of year when all the arm chair fans come out, myself included. Who here can honestly say they watch the premiership week in week out (apart from gb72?)
		
Click to expand...

I was replying to LP silly wee question on that.

England played within the rules of the game, and were the stronger team.
I just would not wish to buy a ticket to see them playing like that on a regular basis.
I would love to see England playing 'unleashed'. So many of their teams seem to go on the field with a 'do not lose' mentality rather than a 'win with style' one.

[PS It's Scots, not Scotch which I believe is an alcoholic drink]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

fundy said:



			Armitage is by far the best player but politics involved sadly and they clearly arent going to pick him now having overlooked him at the world cup, which is a real shame imo, he is basically what we need and the complete finished article

I like Kvesic a lot and O Connor clearly well thought of albeit Ive not seen enough of him to judge
		
Click to expand...

Is Armitage really the better or was his stock put higher because he wasn't available ?

Kvesic was very impressive last time I saw him


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is Armitage really the better or was his stock put higher because he wasn't available ?

Kvesic was very impressive last time I saw him
		
Click to expand...

Armitage in a different league to the other options imo, just pure class


----------



## User20205 (Feb 6, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			[PS It's Scots, not Scotch which I believe is an alcoholic drink]

Click to expand...

Really I didn't know  ......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2016)

fundy said:



			Armitage in a different league to the other options imo, just pure class
		
Click to expand...

They were talking about it last night before the Bath game and Dalliglio had Kvesic as the man to go to


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2016)

Nit one for the purists that one. Scotland will never have a better opportunity to beat England IMO we just didn't compete hard enough in the ugly side of the game. Utterly disappointed but I'll live. Well done England, you deserved it yesterday, sometimes ugly games just need seen out and that is exactly what England done.

As for the respect the kicker comment, unfortunately it's crept in to many stadiums now but that's the first I've heard it as loud at Murrayfield.

Massive hangover today, had a good night in Edinburgh and got some great craic with some smashing England fans, that's what sets rugby apart from other sports. Passion for your team with passion for a good time afterwards.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 7, 2016)

Agree with you there Val, thought the first half was enthralling with Scotland very much back in the game and were not for two missed kicks could have been 5 to the good.
England just too good in the second half although had we scored early doors who knows what the outcome could have been.

Nurse that hangover well, have had too many journeys South after epic post match nights in the fair city to recall  For some reason after the Irish games always seemed to be the worse


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2016)

If anyones watching Exeter Chiefs v Saracens its a fully fledged advert for everything thats wrong with NH rugby. Supposedly the top 2 sides in the prem (albeit shorn of players by the 6 nations) its pretty much been an arm wrestle up front with a large chunk of the match being taken up by constant scrum resets and a weak referee not prepared to penalise offenders properly.

As a Sarries fan its been ok but as a neutral this must have been utterly horrific to watch, not only is it not a good spectacle its hardly the right breeding ground for players to beat their SH rivals at international level too


----------



## paddyc (Feb 7, 2016)

fundy said:



			If anyones watching Exeter Chiefs v Saracens its a fully fledged advert for everything thats wrong with NH rugby. Supposedly the top 2 sides in the prem (albeit shorn of players by the 6 nations) its pretty much been an arm wrestle up front with a large chunk of the match being taken up by constant scrum resets and a weak referee not prepared to penalise offenders properly.

As a Sarries fan its been ok but as a neutral this must have been utterly horrific to watch, not only is it not a good spectacle its hardly the right breeding ground for players to beat their SH rivals at international level too
		
Click to expand...


Hello mate no not a lot of strength indepth whilst 6 nations is going on. A good chance to give the developmental players a run out but with NH emphais on winning the battle upfront over expansive through the hands rugby it can be a bit tedious especially if its wet and windy. 
Just settling down to watch the irish v welsh, since when has the 6 nations been on ITV. Listening to Jonny Wilkinson's constant analogies may be boring than watching Sarries!


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Hello mate no not a lot of strength indepth whilst 6 nations is going on. A good chance to give the developmental players a run out but with NH emphais on winning the battle upfront over expansive through the hands rugby it can be a bit tedious especially if its wet and windy. 
Just settling down to watch the irish v welsh, since when has the 6 nations been on ITV. Listening to Jonny Wilkinson's constant analogies may be boring than watching Sarries!
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure its even about strength in depth, if both sides were at full strength it would have been the same attritional type of game. Territory, defense, strong set piece etc all higher valued than flair. Refereeing like todays really doesnt help either.

ITV got it when BBC continued their exodus from sport!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2016)

As an observer, why do teams keep attempting those up and under kicks where the runner tries to catch the ball? I think I've only seen it work 5 times out of 100, doesn't really make tactical sense to me as you're constantly giving up possession of the ballmfpr very little reward.


----------



## paddyc (Feb 7, 2016)

Usually a tactic employed at the breakdown when in your own half but outside your 22, in the 15 metre channel where if youve some tall runners like George North against the smaller defence it can be an effective strategy if the kick is positioned well.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 7, 2016)

Strange 40 min in Dublin ... Irl in control for 30 mins , 10 min later its game on .. I don't think the "tip" tackle that got wales off the markwas even a penalty , I know he didnt pot him back down but the guy jumped and twisted that's why he couldn't be held.. landed on his arm not his headProb lucky not to have gotten a yellow & penalty on the scrums that lead to the try tho


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Strange 40 min in Dublin ... Irl in control for 30 mins , 10 min later its game on .. I don't think the "tip" tackle that got wales off the markwas even a penalty , I know he didnt pot him back down but the guy jumped and twisted that's why he couldn't be held.. landed on his arm not his headProb lucky not to have gotten a yellow & penalty on the scrums that lead to the try tho
		
Click to expand...

Agree in regards the tip tackle - think it was all down to the actions of the Welsh players movements and was all unintentional - can see most refs giving it as a penalty though


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 7, 2016)

Yea I agree most would , don't think ref gave it tho , play moved on & was called back by possibly the tv official ?? 

Decent game we need Cpl a scores tho I fear


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Yea I agree most would , don't think ref gave it tho , play moved on & was called back by possibly the tv official ?? 

Decent game we need Cpl a scores tho I fear
		
Click to expand...

Defiantly need to put some scores on the board - making lots of good yards but just can't seem to get past that last tackle


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 7, 2016)

tough tough game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			tough tough game
		
Click to expand...

Is Jamie Roberts made of concrete ?! He is a machine


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2016)

England for the Grand Slam then...!&#128537;&#128537;&#128537;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2016)

Cracking game....into overtime and both teams desperately trying to win the game.
I wonder what England would have done at 80.01 seconds


----------



## paddyc (Feb 7, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Cracking game....into overtime and both teams desperately trying to win the game.
I wonder what England would have done at 80.01 seconds

Click to expand...

They were beating Scotland 15-9 so they kicked it out! In a similar situation they would try to win the game, why would anyone settle for a draw if your in possession and going forward.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 7, 2016)

paddyc said:



			They were beating Scotland 15-9 so they kicked it out! In a similar situation they would try to win the game, why would anyone settle for a draw if your in possession and going forward.
		
Click to expand...

Don't rise to the bait, it's a good job all the scotch aren't as bitter as Doon


----------



## paddyc (Feb 7, 2016)

therod said:



			Don't rise to the bait, it's a good job all the scotch aren't as bitter as Doon

Click to expand...

None required he walked straight into that one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2016)

After round 1 :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 7, 2016)

Italy & Scotland both have the ability to upset any1 taking them for granted


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Italy & Scotland both have the ability to upset any1 taking them for granted
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Italy nearly proved that in Paris


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2016)

Ach  But next time will be better :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2016)

I quite liked Sir Alex Salmond's comment.........'we are a tennis playing nation now'.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 18398


After round 1 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

From the guy that stated it was pointless (sic) to analyse the (Premier League) table until after 10 rounds! 

England still in a better position than Scotland though!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2016)

Hope this link works
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_L3piXMypQ&app=deskto


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 9, 2016)

One thing that mildly amused, on Saturday, was when they panned the camera around the spectators settling on one chap who clearly thought he was William Wallace [as portrayed by MelG] then I noticed he was wearing a pair of wolly gloves... Kinda made him look more like Jessie Wallace...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2016)

Daly and Itoje back into the trainjng squad for Italy 

Also added Kvesic and Beaumont


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 12, 2016)

Well I hope tomorrows game is as exciting as the Llanelli v Edinburgh game, that was a cracker.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 13, 2016)

Not enjoying this game (Irl v Fra) hard game to watch// penalty try coming soon


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Not enjoying this game (Irl v Fra) hard game to watch// penalty try coming soon
		
Click to expand...

Yep don't think it will be long until he gives one if the scrum keeps collapsing


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 13, 2016)

Hopefuly game opens up a bit , ok it possibly favour france a bit but this is a dreadful game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2016)

Well France got the sort of game they wanted - ugly , dirty and tight and restricted Ireland.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2016)

The 'Principality' Stadium? - even the 'Millenium' Stadium was better than that.  Ah well - I suppose the WRFU is skint.  C'mon boys.  You are good enough.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 13, 2016)

Citing panel may have a bit of work next week though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2016)

That's a good finish - lots of pace from the scrum half


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2016)

That is a great reply :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 13, 2016)

Scrum half offside for the welsh try. In front of kicker must retreat touch by Scottish hand does not put him onside


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 13, 2016)

Shame to lose Hogg


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2016)

Ugly win for France. I suppose it puts the pressure on England to respond tomorrow but I'm not overly worried


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2016)

Hogg going off is a blow for them 

I thought the scrum half came into play once the challenge in the air was made and came from the Scotland hand ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 13, 2016)

Proper rugby by two fearless sides, great to watch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Scrum half offside for the welsh try. In front of kicker must retreat touch by Scottish hand does not put him onside
		
Click to expand...

You are indeed spot on :thup:

How did they miss that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Proper rugby by two fearless sides, great to watch.
		
Click to expand...

A good watch. Scotland playing to a well executed plan so far. Wonder if Wales can step it up. Both sides playing with some pace, something England should look at


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2016)

Someone please slap Jonathon Davies 

Scotland should target Bigger left hand foot :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2016)

Wales seem to be getting a lot of desicions go their way


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wales seem to be getting a lot of desicions go their way
		
Click to expand...

Too right, advantage surely over there


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2016)

What a great try from North. Game over


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What a great try from North. Game over
		
Click to expand...

Aye from a play that should have been Scotland scrum


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Aye from a play that should have been Scotland scrum 

Click to expand...

Yep - they have had a good helping hand today


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Aye from a play that should have been Scotland scrum 

Click to expand...

True but play to the whistle and nothing you can do with a piece of individual brilliance


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			True but play to the whistle and nothing you can do with a piece of individual brilliance
		
Click to expand...

well the scots could actually make a tackle rather than waving him through, 3 half hearted attempts pretty pitiful


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			True but play to the whistle and nothing you can do with a piece of individual brilliance
		
Click to expand...

Quality finish from North but ref had played massive advantage which would have resulted in Scotland scrum under other refs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Quality finish from North but ref had played massive advantage which would have resulted in Scotland scrum under other refs
		
Click to expand...

Even the scrum when Roberts scored - Scotland went through Wales and ref appeared to let it go whereas early he punished Scotland


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 13, 2016)

Excellent try


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 13, 2016)

Excellent game and good to see two teams prepared to run the ball but cant help but think we wuz robbed with the first Welsh try being offside.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 13, 2016)

Have to agree, ref could be questioned on at least 2 scores for Wales. Luck has to fall for Scotland soon. Must be frustrating as hell, Scotland playing pretty well just not getting the roll of the dice


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 13, 2016)

Great game, you know the real rugby fans always look forward to this game.
What a player Roberts is and good to see North back at his best.
Amazing cover tackle by Taylor, how much ground did he cover to make that?
Ref made many mistakes but I think they balanced out.

Still too many mistakes by Scotland, one day we will get it right.


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Have to agree, ref could be questioned on at least 2 scores for Wales. Luck has to fall for Scotland soon. Must be frustrating as hell, Scotland playing pretty well just not getting the roll of the dice
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, you should try being in these shoes. Disappointed but in the end Wales too strong regardless of decisions going against us but great we took the game to them for large parts it.


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Excellent game and good to see two teams prepared to run the ball but cant help but think we wuz robbed with the first Welsh try being offside.
		
Click to expand...

Yip, unlike the durge served up in Paris.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 13, 2016)

Agree, Ireland have lost some big names and whilst the ability to grind out results is there, they lack a certain spark. France are just France, can be awful, can be great. Interesting to see how Schmidt does now that Ireland foes not have a team that picks itself and now he lacks 2 massive leaders on the pitch


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Agree, Ireland have lost some big names and whilst the ability to grind out results is there, they lack a certain spark. France are just France, can be awful, can be great. Interesting to see how Schmidt does now that Ireland foes not have a team that picks itself and now he lacks 2 massive leaders on the pitch
		
Click to expand...

I
Absolutely, they still have game changers in there team but they are missing some real influence who won't return in the likes of O'Connell, O'Driscoll etc


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 14, 2016)

Excellent start by Italy


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2016)

Englands back row and midfield compositions still horribly wrong, nothing changed from last week and nothing will until these areas get addressed. Looks like we're gonna be waiting a while for the brave new era. when does Jones ACTUALLY take control


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 14, 2016)

fundy said:



			Englands back row and midfield compositions still horribly wrong, nothing changed from last week and nothing will until these areas get addressed. Looks like we're gonna be waiting a while for the brave new era. when does Jones ACTUALLY take control
		
Click to expand...

I agree, they were much more organised when the Scotsman was in charge.


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2016)

The more changes England have made the better theyve looked against a tiring Itlay side. Forwards off the bench have brought a far more dynamic approach resulting in quicker ball and far more opportunities. If Robshaw starts the next game......

Oh and Joseph has been excellent, still think needs a proper 12 to play off against the better sides though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2016)

Is it just me or has the scoreline flattered England especially on that first half showing


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2016)

Italy just ran out of ideas and steam, lots of desire but they just lack a strength in depth of quality, but I'm sure you know you've been up against them irrelevant of the score line


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2016)

fundy said:



			The more changes England have made the better theyve looked against a tiring Itlay side. Forwards off the bench have brought a far more dynamic approach resulting in quicker ball and far more opportunities. If Robshaw starts the next game......

Oh and Joseph has been excellent, still think needs a proper 12 to play off against the better sides though
		
Click to expand...

The changes have made a big difference - George is streets ahead of Hartley , Itojde should be in there 

Enjoyed the second half. Lots of positives


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The changes have made a big difference - George is streets ahead of Hartley , Itojde should be in there 

Enjoyed the second half. Lots of positives
		
Click to expand...

Do you have 2 TV screens on at the same time then, or did the rugby take precedence over Loonypool, where does your loyalty lie, does it depend on the position of your armchair &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Val (Feb 14, 2016)

England clinical in the end, the intercept try really deflated Italy.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 14, 2016)

Italy are no mugs for 40-50 minutes and most teams are run close over the first half. Sub's looked good and I would not be surprised to see Itoje start and maybe Clifford as well. Pity he had another slight injury as Manu was due back for the next game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Italy are no mugs for 40-50 minutes and most teams are run close over the first half. Sub's looked good and I would not be surprised to see Itoje start and maybe Clifford as well. Pity he had another slight injury as Manu was due back for the next game.
		
Click to expand...

Tuilagi and Joseph in the middle would be great to see 

Got to start with at least one of Clifford or Itoje - haven't really seen much of Clifford but looked very sharp


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2016)

Fish said:



			Do you have 2 TV screens on at the same time then, or did the rugby take precedence over Loonypool, where does your loyalty lie, does it depend on the position of your armchair &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I thought he said he was watching the footie??????


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 26, 2016)

Onions or Leeks?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Onions or Leeks?
		
Click to expand...

Leeks I reckon


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2016)

this is hard going watching this after the super xv games from the southern hemisphere this morning, hard to believe its the same game really


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 26, 2016)

Excellent reffing there


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 26, 2016)

fundy said:



			this is hard going watching this after the super xv games from the southern hemisphere this morning, hard to believe its the same game really
		
Click to expand...

Did you see the game this evening? Welcome the Jaguers ( spelling?)


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Did you see the game this evening? Welcome the Jaguers ( spelling?)
		
Click to expand...

no only saw the 2 from NZ this am will try and find some highlights in a bit (anything to save me from watching the rest of this dirge)


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2016)

Better second half, first half was honking


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2016)

Better but not by a lot. Can count on one hand the times either side strung 4 passes together. Horror approach from the French, Barnes not helped either.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 26, 2016)

Been fairly poor, best bit was the bickering between Moore and Jiffy  Will be up early for Crusaders game :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 27, 2016)

Commentators and referee managed to make a poor game even less enjoyable.
We really do miss Bill McLaren.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 27, 2016)

As someone who grew up watching the great Welsh and French teams of the 70's and 80's that was dire. Just two lines of big blokes running into each other until the ref finds a reason to blow his whistle.

Oh my Edwards and my Bennet long ago!

Wales vs France 1978 - enjoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o9hQeZZ9MM


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 27, 2016)

just watched that mashie ,made the hair stand up on the back of the neck, and oh boy do we miss big Bill on commentary.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 27, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Commentators and referee managed to make a poor game even less enjoyable.
We really do miss Bill McLaren.
		
Click to expand...

We really need a LIKE button


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 27, 2016)

The poacher said:



			just watched that mashie ,made the hair stand up on the back of the neck, and oh boy do we miss big Bill on commentary.
		
Click to expand...

Love his trademark phrases - "seige gun boot", "dancing in the streets of Kelso/Munster/Pontypool, "argy bargy at the line out" but also great insight into the game.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 27, 2016)

MashieNiblick said:



			Just two lines of big blokes running into each other until the ref finds a reason to blow his whistle.
		
Click to expand...

It was awful. It made me think, is Rugby Union the sport which has declined most as a game to play in and watch in the last 20 years ?

I would say that Footy, Cricket, Hockey and Squash have mostly improved on both counts during this time, due mainly a combination of improvements in rules, more enlightened officiating, better players and more positive attitudes.

Rugby just seems to have got its head down and run as fast a possible down the cul de sac of bigger/fitter/faster without any thoughts to the consequences.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Commentators and referee managed to make a poor game even less enjoyable.
We really do miss Bill McLaren.
		
Click to expand...

Very much agree. Sadly not just him but you can add Laker, Arlott, Benaud, Pickering, Coleman, Maskell, Walker, Carpenter, Brian Moore to that list. Sadly today's commentator and particular co-commentators feel they need to rabbit and talk incessantly instead of stepping back and letting the pictures tell the story


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2016)

Well this game is already far more interesting, Scotland quick out the blocks but Italy fighting back. The destination of this year's wooden spoon hangs in the balance


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very much agree. Sadly not just him but you can add Laker, Arlott, Benaud, Pickering, Coleman, Maskell, Walker, Carpenter, Brian Moore to that list. Sadly today's commentator and particular co-commentators feel they need to rabbit and talk incessantly instead of stepping back and letting the pictures tell the story
		
Click to expand...

You forgot Kent Walton...

#bestsportscommentatorever


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 27, 2016)

Consumate performance from Scotland


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 27, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Well this game is already far more interesting, Scotland quick out the blocks but Italy fighting back. The destination of this year's wooden spoon hangs in the balance
		
Click to expand...

Ireland dragged into the fight now:lol:

Well played both teams, great game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2016)

Not sure that was a deliberate double move. Seemed harsh


----------



## Val (Feb 27, 2016)

Ref was shocking in Rone I felt, some real odd decisions but that said, it was a good game and a solid Scotlabd performance. Hopefully we can push on and beat France at Murrayfield because on last nights showing, they are there for the beating.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 27, 2016)

Val said:



			Ref was shocking in Rone I felt, some real odd decisions but that said, it was a good game and a solid Scotlabd performance. Hopefully we can push on and beat France at Murrayfield because on last nights showing, they are there for the beating.
		
Click to expand...

Similarly in the England game. The red card on 72mins is one of many bizarre decisions. Never said it before in any game but this ref looks genuinely bent!


----------



## selwood90 (Feb 27, 2016)

Did think the decision was a bit bizarre myself, Danny cares face was a picture. Cracking game to watch. Haskell killed us though, I'd of took him off alot earlier. Was wild at times. Late in tackles. Cost us a yellow card and 3 penalties. Could of quite easily handed Ireland the game himself. Itoje looks a class act. Buzzing with the England win.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 27, 2016)

Granted I've never played rugby, so I've not got a clear understanding of the rules, but how can the England play who got the yellow card on the 71st min (ish) get the card for not rolling away, when as soon as he made the challenge he was buried under a pile of players, so how the hell can he be expected to role away, or is that just part of the game?


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 27, 2016)

Didn't see much of the game but Englands defence stood up well in last 10/15 mins .Strange yellow on 69 mins  I thought , ok Brown didn't intentional catch murray with the back of his boot but the next 2 kicks warranged a yellow I thought , maybe its just coz I don't like the guy  ha ha don't think 21 ( Care ?)had much chance to roll away to be honest made the tackle & got pinned in .. Anyhow from what I saw of it the result was correct well done England


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2016)

Solid performance. Should have been 10 points plus up at half time. Defence looking good. Ford still very much off form, would be tempted to play Farrell at 10 and Daily at 12


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 27, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Similarly in the England game. The red card on 72mins is one of many bizarre decisions. Never said it before in any game but this ref looks genuinely bent!
		
Click to expand...

Did I hear that the ref's previous job was a detective.:lol:

I stopped watching the Irish game at half time, you can only take so much scrum re-setting in one day.


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Solid performance. Should have been 10 points plus up at half time. Defence looking good. Ford still very much off form, would be tempted to play Farrell at 10 and Daily at 12
		
Click to expand...

far too radical picking a centre at 12 Greg, next thing you'll want to pick an openside at 7 lol

Took England 60 minutes to score a try against a pretty poor Ireland side despite all the possession who ultimately tired from the efforts they put in.

Side still has a poor look to it shape wise and will continue to do so picking 2 fly halfs and no openside imo. 

Time for that radical new era please Mr Jones? Oh well, more of the same it is then....


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2016)

Think Jones is doing OK. New players brought in are ready rather than looking like a rabbit in headlights. Plus he is limited by the EPL rules and can only change a certain amount. Would like to see Kvesic play but that is now 2 coaches who have not liked him. No obvious 7 option


----------



## User20205 (Feb 27, 2016)

We look pretty solid up front. He's going to try and get off to a solid start, so he's gone fairly conservative. Clifford looks a find, but I'm not sure he's a 7. 

It's frustrating to watch, as it's our pens and mistakes that hurt us more than the oppo.

I agree re the midfield. Farrell looks more an 'English' test 10 than ford at the moment. I'd go for him v Wales and pick 2 proper centres.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2016)

Will see how tomorrow goes, could have Manu back for Wales


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 27, 2016)

Watched it today, I was loving the flow, disappointed with the lack of discipline. I did think some decisions were biased, but they can reduce that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2016)

quite simply :whoo::cheers:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2016)

Think that Billy Vunipola has put paid to the theory that he cannot put in an 80 minute shift


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 27, 2016)

Well done England.

However:  Far to may silly penalties given away through poor discipline, also too many brain dead kicking decisions that just give away possession.  If you want to make some territory then kick it out and have a chance in the line.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 27, 2016)

A win is a win...

And, the collective sigh of disappointment from the rest of the home nations is always a bonus...


----------



## MarkE (Feb 28, 2016)

Must say I was disappointed with the Irish, several times trying to influence the ref to get someone yellow carded. No place for that in rugby.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Far to may silly penalties given away through poor discipline,
		
Click to expand...

Not for the first time and something that's a recurring theme, every season


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2016)

Impressive first half from England so far 

Also good to see Ireland find a bit of form


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2016)

Mario Itojde was outstanding in that half 

Wales are just trying to run through the middle and a lot of it is from standing starts - when the Jamie Roberts battering ram doesn't work there doesn't seem to be any other ideas. Surely got to be more from Wales


----------



## User20205 (Mar 12, 2016)

Itoje is in danger of re inventing modern 2nd row play.


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2016)

this the same Itoje that the England boss was worried wouldnt be able to make the step up to international rugby lol


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 12, 2016)

therod said:



			Itoje is in danger of re inventing modern 2nd row play.
		
Click to expand...

Nah just playing like All Black second rowers having been playing like for years :whoo:


----------



## User20205 (Mar 12, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Nah just playing like All Black second rowers having been playing like for years :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Edit  Modern NH second row play


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 12, 2016)

therod said:



			Edit  Modern NH second row play 

Click to expand...

 .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2016)

Cracking offload - this is going to be a nervy finish


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2016)

And another ! England crumbling at the moment


----------



## Piece (Mar 12, 2016)

Far, far closer than it ever should have been. Hard to defend with 15 let alone 14 at the end. Not a great a call by Dan Cole on 71 mins imho.

Maro was epic.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2016)

Certainly a lot more positives to be taken out of the game. 

Overall got to be a very pleasing start for Jones - Triple Crown in the bag


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2016)

Imurg said:



			England for the Grand Slam then...!&#128537;&#128537;&#128537;
		
Click to expand...

Well, it's on!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2016)

Lucky England. What was that second half performance about?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wales did well to show a bit of spirit but I think we've had an issue with putting teams away for a couple of years.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2016)

therod said:



			Wales did well to show a bit of spirit but I think we've had an issue with putting teams away for a couple of years.
		
Click to expand...

Which is what will always come back to haunt us in World Cups


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Which is what will always come back to haunt us in World Cups
		
Click to expand...

what will haunt us is we are light years behind the rugby the southern hemisphere sides are playing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2016)

fundy said:



			what will haunt us is we are light years behind the rugby the southern hemisphere sides are playing
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more but having a game by the scruff of the neck at halftime and then letting the opposition in will always scupper any chances of success against those nations even if we are able to give them a game


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lucky England. What was that second half performance about?
		
Click to expand...

Lucky ?


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Which is what will always come back to haunt us in World Cups
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I couldn't agree more but having a game by the scruff of the neck at halftime and then letting the opposition in will always scupper any chances of success against those nations even if we are able to give them a game
		
Click to expand...

Reality is Wales are a good side who woefully under performed in the first half. A fight back was inevitable and to see them close the gap was no surprise, albeit that it happened over a short period. As for failure to close out games in world cups, I can think of one example in all of the world cups that I have seen. This is a developing side that has shown improvements every week as they get the chance to take on board the new coaching. If we win next week we take a grandslam which few do in the first year. I have high hopes for this side with more back to be changes to come as players gain in experience.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Lucky ?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. 16-0 at half time and should have been able to close it out without letting Wales anywhere near nicking it


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Which is what will always come back to haunt us in World Cups
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely. 16-0 at half time and should have been able to close it out without letting Wales anywhere near nicking it
		
Click to expand...

Or you could say that the first welsh try was lucky and Cole's sending off should have been matched with a yellow card at least for contact around the eye area. Bad luck let Wales back in the game and they had the team to capitalise on it. No luck in England win, dominated for all but 10 minutes


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2016)

Great advert for the scrum today Sco vs Fra....Not!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2016)

Come on Scotland. Would be nice to be crowned champions today


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 13, 2016)

YEHAW what a try


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Come on Scotland. Would be nice to be crowned champions today
		
Click to expand...

Great try.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2016)

TMO doing best to disallow it though. Well done ref for overuling


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2016)

GB72 said:



			TMO doing best to disallow it though. Well done ref for overuling
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that was good - and Moores points was good about him being an ex player so maybe sees the incident a bit different.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2016)

Good French try there. Going to be close.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 13, 2016)

Well done Hoggy


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2016)

Great vision, knew exactly where Visser was. Come on Scotland


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Great vision, knew exactly where Visser was. Come on Scotland
		
Click to expand...

Great bit of skill.


----------



## nailed it (Mar 13, 2016)

I must be seeing things.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2016)

This is great work from Scotland - looking like they are going to get the win their play has deserved and giving England the championship :whoo:


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2016)

Quite fancy them to beat Ireland next week on current form. Now just the grand slam to secure&#128513;


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 13, 2016)

Well played Scotland , great team performance


----------



## nailed it (Mar 13, 2016)

Great victory for the Scots.
We don't get much to shout about but that was well deserved.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2016)

Hoggy ...Hoggy ....Hoggy........


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2016)

As Brian Moore said, no element of luck there, Scotland outplayed France and deserved that win. Been developing nicely and hopefully they can push on from here with a win over Ireland next week


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2016)

Scotland have some great potential and aren't far from competing with the top sides globally. Great win today but they need to kick on and add a degree of consistency


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Scotland have some great potential and aren't far from competing with the top sides globally. Great win today but they need to kick on and add a degree of consistency
		
Click to expand...

Hello - Hello! - two in a row - two in a row!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Hello - Hello! - two in a row - two in a row! 

Click to expand...

What chance of the hat-trick next week?


----------



## Val (Mar 14, 2016)

Hungover today as expected. Great day yesterday and perhaps a belief starting to appear on the team that we can contend with the others. A victory may be a step to far next week but running Ireland close would certainly do wonders for confidence. Scottish rugby is in decent shape currently and I can see it only improving.

Have to add, Duncan Taylor really has emerged as a quality centre, there is no surprise he is amongst the starting 15 at Sarries every week


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2016)

Val said:



			Hungover today as expected. Great day yesterday and perhaps a belief starting to appear on the team that we can contend with the others. A victory may be a step to far next week but running Ireland close would certainly do wonders for confidence. Scottish rugby is in decent shape currently and I can see it only improving.

Have to add, Duncan Taylor really has emerged as a quality centre, there is no surprise he is amongst the starting 15 at Sarries every week
		
Click to expand...

...and we appear to have quality cover and replacements all over the field - even in the backs - what with losing Finn Russell at the start - he being our play maker - Matt Scott injured, and we can afford to not select Duncan Weir for the match day squad.


----------



## Val (Mar 14, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and we appear to have quality cover and replacements all over the field - even in the backs - what with losing Finn Russell at the start - he being our play maker - Matt Scott injured, and we can afford to not select Duncan Weir for the match day squad.
		
Click to expand...

Never mind Weir not being selected, the surprise was not selecting Mark Bennett for the 23, he's not long back from injury and has still to find form but as you say we have some quality cover around the backs. It's not so good at 15 or on the wings but its ample. 

Not many teams have the luxury of having a quality centre who can step in at 10 quite easily, we have that with Peter Horne who has really stepped up in the last 12 months after his kicking howler against Italy which effectively cost us that match. He put that behind him and was immense in Glasgow's title run in last year and his followed it up with some outstanding performances again this year.

Delighted to see Hogg with a few quality performance, it bodes well for Glasgow's end of season run in.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Scotland have some great potential and aren't far from competing with the top sides globally. Great win today but they need to kick on and add a degree of consistency
		
Click to expand...

If 'globally' means northern hemisphere, then perhaps you may be right. But I've seen nothing in this year's tournament that shows any improvement - except by Scotland but that was, sadly, from an 'absolutely dire' level - by any of the 6!  All too rigid and single-dimensional. England's panicky mini-collapse at the end against Wales simply wouldn't have happened with the 3 big-gun Southern Hemisphere teams!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 14, 2016)

Val said:



			Never mind Weir not being selected, the surprise was not selecting Mark Bennett for the 23, he's not long back from injury and has still to find form but as you say we have some quality cover around the backs. It's not so good at 15 or on the wings but its ample. 

Not many teams have the luxury of having a quality centre who can step in at 10 quite easily, we have that with Peter Horne who has really stepped up in the last 12 months after his kicking howler against Italy which effectively cost us that match. He put that behind him and was immense in Glasgow's title run in last year and his followed it up with some outstanding performances again this year.

Delighted to see Hogg with a few quality performance, it bodes well for Glasgow's end of season run in.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully we will have that soon when Slade is back to fitness. He plays 10 and 12 very well. Hogg is just immense at the moment


----------



## Val (Mar 14, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Hopefully we will have that soon when Slade is back to fitness. He plays 10 and 12 very well.* Hogg is just immense at the moment*

Click to expand...

Long may it continue and hopefully he see's his future in Scotland but I fancy big bucks will get thrown at him from somewhere and Glasgow will lose him.

If the Lions squad was announced tomorrow I fancy he would probably be the starting full back ahead of Brown


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

Val said:



			Long may it continue and hopefully he see's his future in Scotland but I fancy big bucks will get thrown at him from somewhere and Glasgow will lose him.

If the Lions squad was announced tomorrow I fancy he would probably be the starting full back ahead of Brown
		
Click to expand...

Could be a very strong Lions team but unless things change Hogg seems a shoe in


----------



## PieMan (Mar 14, 2016)

Val said:



			If the Lions squad was announced tomorrow I fancy he would probably be the starting full back ahead of Brown
		
Click to expand...

Even as a proud Englishman and Quins fan I agree - think Hogg offers more than Brown in broken play. If Halfpenny is fit then I think both him and Hogg would probably get the nod for FB on a Lions tour, particularly if Gatland is the coach again (which is more or less a given I would think).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			If 'globally' means northern hemisphere, then perhaps you may be right. But I've seen nothing in this year's tournament that shows any improvement - except by Scotland but that was, sadly, from an 'absolutely dire' level - by any of the 6!  All too rigid and single-dimensional. England's panicky mini-collapse at the end against Wales simply wouldn't have happened with the 3 big-gun Southern Hemisphere teams!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree and all the six nation sides are a long way short of the big three in the southern hemisphere and I'd suggest that the Argentinian Pumas would beat most of the home sides on current six nations form


----------



## Val (Mar 14, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Even as a proud Englishman and Quins fan I agree - think Hogg offers more than Brown in broken play. If Halfpenny is fit then I think both him and Hogg would probably get the nod for FB on a Lions tour, particularly if Gatland is the coach again (which is more or less a given I would think).
		
Click to expand...

Whats your thoughts on Visser? How has he settled?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 14, 2016)

Val said:



			Whats your thoughts on Visser? How has he settled?
		
Click to expand...

Always liked the look of Visser - pace and looks to get involved, and being a big old unit always going to be a threat when he has the ball. Settled in very well IMO - a number of tries already for Quins. Always a bit difficult for players to settle with new teams I think, particularly when they're internationals so will be off representing their countries a fair bit. But both him and Roberts excellent signings.


----------



## Val (Mar 14, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Always liked the look of Visser - pace and looks to get involved, and being a big old unit always going to be a threat when he has the ball. Settled in very well IMO - a number of tries already for Quins. Always a bit difficult for players to settle with new teams I think, particularly when they're internationals so will be off representing their countries a fair bit. But both him and Roberts excellent signings.
		
Click to expand...

He's a scoring machine but not great defensively as he's always a bit suspect going into a tackle. Glad to see he's settled well.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 14, 2016)

Val said:



			He's a scoring machine but not great defensively as he's always a bit suspect going into a tackle. Glad to see he's settled well.
		
Click to expand...

For Quins I'll be hoping for the former; for Scotland against England I'll obviously be hoping for the later!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2016)

Interesting stat on Wings. [if true]
England's Championship winning 1991 team only used 15 players.


----------



## SS2 (Mar 15, 2016)

Val said:



			Long may it continue and hopefully he see's his future in Scotland but I fancy big bucks will get thrown at him from somewhere and Glasgow will lose him.

If the Lions squad was announced tomorrow I fancy he would probably be the starting full back ahead of Brown
		
Click to expand...

Hogg will end up at a big English or French club and, hopefully, will become a better player as a result. If he gets offer 5x the money he gets at Glasgow to leave then he should jump at the chance.

Home nations are blessed with so many talented backs just now. Mike Brown is a quality act as is Halfpenny. The choice for Lions full back is a hard one to call.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

That's another offside that should have been given against Wales - how can linesman not see that


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's another offside that should have been given against Wales - how can linesman not see that
		
Click to expand...

Can the Video ref call it or can they only come in for foul play or when asked by the on pitch Ref...?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Can the Video ref call it or can they only come in for foul play or when asked by the on pitch Ref...?
		
Click to expand...

No idea ? Im sure they have got involved without it being foul play before ?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 19, 2016)

Hoggy


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2016)

Suppose that try was OK


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2016)

Open game, bad try to lose with the mix up with Hogg and Seymour but still just 8 points. Surely we can't be as bad in the second half.

Stuart Hoggs try was a sublime piece of magic. Full of vision, awareness and pace.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

Dominant Wales performance today. This is a cracking game and next score huge. Very open and good to see


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2016)

Got the feeling that the mix up is going to prove the difference in this game


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2016)

We've lost our heads a bit, God knows what Dunbar was thinking. Game done here now


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2016)

Unfortunately yes. To be fair you are getting reffed out of it as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

Handbag time. Suites Ireland


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Unfortunately yes. To be fair you are getting reffed out of it as well
		
Click to expand...

Hate finger pointing the ref but he's had his moments

Diplomatic enough?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

Val said:



			Hate finger pointing the ref but he's had his moments

Diplomatic enough? 

Click to expand...

You are remarkably restrained considering


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2016)

Val said:



			Hate finger pointing the ref but he's had his moments

Diplomatic enough? 

Click to expand...

HI did indeed...


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2016)

I could point to numerous points homer but other than 2 issues on Barclay, an early penalty against which even Gordon D'arcy thought soft plus his yellow which came from another soft penalty there was nothing truly game changing.

Thankfully Scotland are making a fist of these games and immensely pleasing the respect we're getting from teams eg Ireland doing their utmost at keeping the ball away from Hogg, Wales stopped their high ball game after 2 good takes from Hogg and Seymour.

Time for Scotland to push on, the foundations are there, the belief is growing and hopefully with some testing autumn Internationals we can use our 3 home games next year and build on it.

Enjoyable 6 nations this year


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 19, 2016)

Val said:



			I could point to numerous points homer but other than 2 issues on Barclay, an early penalty against which even Gordon D'arcy thought soft plus his yellow which came from another soft penalty there was nothing truly game changing.

Thankfully Scotland are making a fist of these games and immensely pleasing the respect we're getting from teams eg Ireland doing their utmost at keeping the ball away from Hogg, Wales stopped their high ball game after 2 good takes from Hogg and Seymour.

Time for Scotland to push on, the foundations are there, the belief is growing and hopefully with some testing autumn Internationals we can use our 3 home games next year and build on it.

Enjoyable 6 nations this year
		
Click to expand...

Excellent summery :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 19, 2016)

Val said:



			I could point to numerous points homer but other than 2 issues on Barclay, an early penalty against which even Gordon D'arcy thought soft plus his yellow which came from another soft penalty there was nothing truly game changing.

Thankfully Scotland are making a fist of these games and immensely pleasing the respect we're getting from teams eg Ireland doing their utmost at keeping the ball away from Hogg, Wales stopped their high ball game after 2 good takes from Hogg and Seymour.

Time for Scotland to push on, the foundations are there, the belief is growing and hopefully with some testing autumn Internationals we can use our 3 home games next year and build on it.

Enjoyable 6 nations this year
		
Click to expand...

Well said, pretty positive all in all for us, haven't looked out of out depth against anyone.

Do still have a tendency to shoot ourselves in the foot (Hogg and Seymour doing their Willie Miller and Alan Hansen impression/Dunbar, wtf was he doing!?) but plenty of positives to take.

Enjoyed watching it this year, already thinking of one home one away next year 

Hopefully a good game tonight to round it off.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

Val said:



			I could point to numerous points homer but other than 2 issues on Barclay, an early penalty against which even Gordon D'arcy thought soft plus his yellow which came from another soft penalty there was nothing truly game changing.

Thankfully Scotland are making a fist of these games and immensely pleasing the respect we're getting from teams eg Ireland doing their utmost at keeping the ball away from Hogg, Wales stopped their high ball game after 2 good takes from Hogg and Seymour.

Time for Scotland to push on, the foundations are there, the belief is growing and hopefully with some testing autumn Internationals we can use our 3 home games next year and build on it.

Enjoyable 6 nations this year
		
Click to expand...

Good summary :thup:

Certainly not had the rub of the green in regards ref decisions - where as Wales have certainly had a fair share in their favour


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

Val said:



			I could point to numerous points homer but other than 2 issues on Barclay, an early penalty against which even Gordon D'arcy thought soft plus his yellow which came from another soft penalty there was nothing truly game changing.

Thankfully Scotland are making a fist of these games and immensely pleasing the respect we're getting from teams eg Ireland doing their utmost at keeping the ball away from Hogg, Wales stopped their high ball game after 2 good takes from Hogg and Seymour.

Time for Scotland to push on, the foundations are there, the belief is growing and hopefully with some testing autumn Internationals we can use our 3 home games next year and build on it.

Enjoyable 6 nations this year
		
Click to expand...

Good post. How do you think you'll get on in the Autumn? Will you be strong enough, even at home?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

Itodje clearly still on his feet there with the man holding on ?! It's going to be one of those nights


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

:whoo:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Well said, pretty positive all in all for us, haven't looked out of out depth against anyone.

Do still have a tendency to shoot ourselves in the foot (*Hogg and Seymour doing their Willie Miller and Alan Hansen impression*/Dunbar, wtf was he doing!?) but plenty of positives to take.

Enjoyed watching it this year, already thinking of one home one away next year 

Hopefully a good game tonight to round it off.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what came to my mind ,,,  but overall pleased.  Big improvement and we look to threaten - and even when going a fair bit behind don't capitulate and are capable of getting back into the game.,  Didn't happen today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

:whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

One great try and one dubious one


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2016)

At the start of have taken a boring ground out 9-6 win...
Tonight is all about winning, nothing else!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

Imurg said:



			At the start of have taken a boring ground out 9-6 win...
Tonight is all about winning, nothing else!
		
Click to expand...

Half a job done and looking good so far. Very pleased with the way England are going about this


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

Very scrappy - giving away to many penalties and allowing the French too much time wide out. Nowell is being left exposed. Need to tighten up a lot in the second half.


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2016)

hard to believe how bad england have been at the breakdown, yet again, any danger of either of our so called flankers either clearing the oppo out or protecting the ball when we take it in? nope didnt think so


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

fundy said:



			hard to believe how bad england have been at the breakdown, yet again, any danger of either of our so called flankers either clearing the oppo out or protecting the ball when we take it in? nope didnt think so
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't that been a recurring theme in this six nations though and we haven't been good in this area at all. Something has to improve or the southern hemisphere teams will be all over us


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hasn't that been a recurring theme in this six nations though and we haven't been good in this area at all. Something has to improve or the southern hemisphere teams will be all over us
		
Click to expand...

been a recurring theme for a lot longer than this 6 nations!!!!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2016)

Love seeing Scotland improving. The 6 Nations is at its best when all teams a challenging. My best 6 Nations nights have been after tight games in Scotland. Edinburgh after a match is one of the best nights out. Have to get back up there again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

Too many penalties again. We are in danger of getting kicked out of this


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

That's another clear penalty Owens should have given

Sorry but think all his talking and joking with the players masks his poor decisions at times


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

:whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

What a good try. Quick ball, direct running and a decent kick. Now to play with discipline for ten minutes and stifle the life out of the game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

Ball just fed straight into the 2nd row - why call for it then not police it !


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Love seeing Scotland improving. The 6 Nations is at its best when all teams a challenging. My best 6 Nations nights have been after tight games in Scotland. Edinburgh after a match is one of the best nights out. Have to get back up there again
		
Click to expand...

Greg, would love a few beers and a chance to chew the fat about rugby with you as you come across as a knowledgable guy :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

Ouch that doesn't look good


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good post. How do you think you'll get on in the Autumn? Will you be strong enough, even at home?
		
Click to expand...

Hard to say as we've 2 real tough gigs against the Aussies and the Pumas but at home we should give a good account of ourselves.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

Nasty looking injury but in the context of the game, good for England to take stock. Hope he's ok, but doesn't look good


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2016)

Val said:



			Greg, would love a few beers and a chance to chew the fat about rugby with you as you come across as a knowledgable guy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not knowledgeable about much but rugby has always been my life. If I am heading up north for a match I would love to meet for some beers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

Got to bring on Manu

Great kick :whoo:


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2016)

Val said:



			Greg, would love a few beers and a chance to chew the fat about rugby with you as you come across as a knowledgable guy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

hes pretty good considering hes a Tigers fan


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

:whoo:

Grand Slam Winners


:whoo: :whoo:

From chumps in the WC to Grand Slam winners is a great start from Jones


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Got to bring on Manu

Great kick :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Manu would have been the wrong call. He makes big hits but can come out of the line too quick. Stick with the solid defense when you are ahead and get Manu on the Eurostar to play for Tigers tomorrow


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2016)

Imurg said:



			England for the Grand Slam then...!&#128537;&#128537;&#128537;
		
Click to expand...

Told you&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

A win, but still too many mistakes to threaten the southern hemisphere sides imo. Hopefully though the squad can develop and improve


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A win, but still too many mistakes to threaten the southern hemisphere sides imo. Hopefully though the squad can develop and improve
		
Click to expand...

A fine assessment of a squad that has only had a few weeks with a new coach who was limited to 10 squad changes due to player release rules.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Manu would have been the wrong call. He makes big hits but can come out of the line too quick. Stick with the solid defense when you are ahead and get Manu on the Eurostar to play for Tigers tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

The big hits was the main reason but in the end the man he would have replaced Ford put in some great kicks towards the end.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The big hits was the main reason but in the end the man he would have replaced Ford put in some great kicks towards the end.
		
Click to expand...

If they would bring Manu on at 13 I would have said good call but at 12 he can be a liability and that comes from a Tigers man. Give it 6 months and he will be first on the team sheet but not ready yet


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2016)

GB72 said:



			If they would bring Manu on at 13 I would have said good call but at 12 he can be a liability and that comes from a Tigers man. Give it 6 months and he will be first on the team sheet but not ready yet
		
Click to expand...

centres definitely one area theres big room for improvement, that and the back row. Expect we see a gradual change of personnel in those two areas ahead of next years 6 nations. Slade at 12, Manu at 13?


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2016)

I think Slade and Manu were the plan until injuries. O'Conner in the back row if he can stay fit to show what he can do. Not sure what coaches don't like about Kvesic but a few have looked and said no


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2016)

And Manu is never a 12. No Tuillagi has ever grasped the idea of ball distribution


----------



## JT77 (Mar 20, 2016)

Jones likes to play two 10s though, so as much as I would like to see slade and Manu at centres I'm not sure where Jones will go. It was mentioned in our work chat that Goode could replace brown which would give a second kicking opt to allow Jones to drop one of the 10s, probably Ford.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2016)

Slade is a more than capable 10 as well as a 12 so that would solve the two 10s issue


----------



## JT77 (Mar 20, 2016)

I guess it gives another option.  I like ford, don't think we have seen the best of him in the 6 nations, maybe his confidence is down a little from before the tournament with bath not doing so well, but I think he will get better, Farrell has been excellent for sarries though so I would expect him to start at 10 if Jones chooses to play 2 centres.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2016)

Ford can be excellent but as you say form has been off for a while. He is also a bit flaky behind a pack that is not going forward. Farrell now deserves the 10 shirt on merit as Slade outside him can make up for what he can lack going forward.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Ford can be excellent but as you say form has been off for a while. He is also a bit flaky behind a pack that is not going forward. Farrell now deserves the 10 shirt on merit as Slade outside him can make up for what he can lack going forward.
		
Click to expand...

a back line of 

Robson
Farrell
Slade
Tuilagi
Waston
Nowell
Brown 

Is one that can be destructive and there are also a good amount of options that could come in

Youngs
Ford
Joseph
May
Goode
Daly
Wade
Eastwood

Amongst others.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2016)

I would, in the longer term, consider moving Watson to 15 and have May and Nowell on the wings


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2016)

GB72 said:



			I would, in the longer term, consider moving Watson to 15 and have May and Nowell on the wings
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it wouldn't surprise me to see that happen - having May and Nowell out the pitch gives a lot of raw pace.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2016)

Didn't realise Rabeni had passed away - sad news , RIP


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2016)

Very sad, only 37. Tributes to be paid at the match today


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Very sad, only 37. Tributes to be paid at the match today
		
Click to expand...

No age at all is it?


----------

